# DHCPd getting confused.

## Colt45

Can anyone figure out what this mess is about? I plugged in this laptop and it is the only one that has this issue. All the other machines work fine.

```
DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPOFFER on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPREQUEST for 10.32.39.1 (10.32.36.1) from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPACK on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPREQUEST for 10.32.39.1 from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPACK on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f (Luna) via lan0

DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f (Luna) via lan0

DHCPOFFER on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPINFORM from 10.32.39.1 via lan0

DHCPACK to 10.32.39.1 (00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f) via lan0

DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPOFFER on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPOFFER on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPOFFER on 10.32.39.1 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

ICMP Echo reply while lease 10.32.39.1 valid.

Abandoning IP address 10.32.39.1: pinged before offer

Removed forward map from Luna.lan. to 10.32.39.1

Removed reverse map on 1.39.32.10.in-addr.arpa.

DHCPDISCOVER from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPOFFER on 10.32.39.2 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPREQUEST for 10.32.39.2 (10.32.36.1) from 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

DHCPACK on 10.32.39.2 to 00:aa:aa:aa:95:2f via lan0

Added new forward map from Luna.lan. to 10.32.39.2

Added reverse map from 2.39.32.10.in-addr.arpa. to Luna.lan.

```

At the beginning it had the correct DDNS map. After it gets done it thinks the laptop is at .2 and the laptop thinks it has a lease for .1! 

Any ideas why its getting confused?

----------

## Simba7

Almost looks like multiple DHCP clients running and fighting for the IP.

----------

## Colt45

It does doesn't it? Its super weird. I gave up on it and let it sit with DHCPd continuing to run in the foreground and it finally figured out it had duplicate leases and got it all straightened out. I dont know if it will stay like that, but...

----------

